# Also, hopefully 3rd time is a charm



## DTP (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi everyone, been reading the forums for awhile now, but finally decided to register tonight.

I took my NREMT-P written for the third time this afternoon.  I don't know what to think exactly right now...

I took it twice 7/30  & 9/26, and finally this time -- all three times the test stopped me at the max of 150. 

Here were my stats the first time around:
Airway and Breathing: Above Passing

Cardiology: Below Passing

Trauma: Below Passing

Medical: Near Passing

OB/Peds: Near Passing

EMS Operations: Near Passing
*
Second time around:*
Airway and Breathing: Below Passing

Cardiology: Near Passing

Trauma: Below Passing

Medical: Below Passing

OB/Peds: Near Passing

EMS Operations: Near Passing

I guess we will have to wait and see what happens with this time around.  I have been out of class now for over a year -- scheduling clinical time got in my way (school issue with overbooking students with limited resources), so needless to say the last few months have been nothing but the books, practice tests, and flash cards for me.

*Has anyone seen anybody pass this test on the Paramedic level and actually receive all 150 questions?  I believe when I finished the test I had around 60 minutes remaining.*

*Crosses fingers*  Say a prayer for me everyone.

DTP


----------



## tydek07 (Dec 9, 2008)

So.... how did you do?

There is someone I know at work... his stopped at 142 and he passed it. Mine stopped at 81, passed


----------



## jlsparky7 (Dec 11, 2008)

Good luck man,  Im in the same boat.


----------



## traumateam1 (Dec 12, 2008)

How'd you do??


----------



## DTP (May 18, 2009)

Did not pass 3rd try on Dec 1 -- I took a 48 hr remediation class, going to test again soon.  Here were the results:

Airway and Breathing
Near Passing

Cardiology	
Near Passing

Trauma	
Above Passing

Medical
Below Passing

OB/Peds
Above Passing

EMS Operations	
Near Passing


----------



## AJ Hidell (May 20, 2009)

You aced OB but failed EMS Ops?  That's got to be a first, lol!

A few questions, if you don't mind:How long were you an EMT before starting paramedic school?
How long was your paramedic class (in total hours, not months or weeks)?
Was it a degree program or a certificate program?
What were your grades in class like?
What previous education did you have, beyond high school?
Are you a fireman or trying to become a fireman?
What did you previously do for a living?
How old are you?​Certainly no offense intended by any of the above questions.  I'd just like to try and get a context here.  You can PM me the answers if you'd prefer.

Props for being so honest here, and best of luck.


----------

